# Sandbridge Pier / COBIA



## Thank God I Fish (Apr 4, 2003)

Just opened up on the 15th Wonder if anyone has tried thier luck?

Would like to hook up with some of you Cobia Fisherman. I have never caught one before & would like to learn. I understand Buckroe is a good spot? Need to find out what all I need to get for tackle.? I may have most of what I need.

"Take nothing but memories & fish. Leave nothing behind"

Thank God I Fish


----------



## Thank God I Fish (Apr 4, 2003)

Cdog- When do you start fishing for Cobia @ Seagull? 

"Take nothing but memories & fish. Leave nothing behind"

Thank God I Fish


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea I have never caught a cobie either, and I decided a while back that This is going to be my summer!


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Most of the Little Island Pier cobia have been caught on the bottom on drum rigs, but a few have hit pin rigs. The Virginia State record king mackerel was caught at Little Island on a pin ring by AJ Alessio a few years back.

Check out pics of some of the Little Island Pier fish at the link below. Dig around there and find a page on king-rigging using pin rigs. The page is not yet complete, but it is readable.

Lou
http://members.cox.net/files/pierpics.htm


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

excellent site heaver, I just killed 20 min looking at all the pics...on the clock.. gettin paid to look at fish,


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I too like Seagull Pier, just because I love the pin-rig thing. Most of the Bay piers in the area will produce.

We go to Seagull pier because we can fish bottom and pin-rigs which I know gives you a better chance to hook up with one. Also it's alot bigger and has a good T on it. The one drawback is that it's so high off the water;30 ft or so.

Hope this helps and good luck..


----------



## SaltH2Oman (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey guy, Ive never cought one either and this is my second season trying ,come on out to little island and meet the locals we dont bite,just get ready for the all day wait until the locals get on the pier and in 30mins hes got his cobia,but thats the way it goes,you just have to put your time in. ciao


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

That really sux when you've been there all day trying, then here comes joe-blo at the end of the day and in a few minutes he's hooked up! I have seen this happen more times than I care to remember.

BUT, it's happen to me where I have been the late guy on the pier and have been the one to hookup! Got to the pier at 4:30pm after work. I threw out the anchor line and clipped the release and kingrig on to the anchor line. Doug was leaving and he offered me his bait - a beat up sunburned bluefish that had been on doug's kingrig as bait all day. It was reddish all over missing most all its scales, it's lips were torn off, it's tail was practically worn off. I put the bait on my hooks and set it out. Even before Doug was done packing, no more than 5min later, I was on! A nice cobia on the deck 15 min later. Boy was Doung torqued off! But I was a happy camper!!!   

Lou


----------

